# Am I ready to hear bad news?



## Millie101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this site as I was only referred by my GP a couple of weeks ago. We have DH's SE results which don't look great but they are pretty meaningless without somebody to interpret them.  I got the letter yesterday from UCLH Reproductive Medicine department and called for an appointment.  I was very lucky as they have had a canselation in a week and was excited about this (I also wonder if the canselation was because somebody fell pregnant and so perhaps it is a lucky appointment slot). However now I am feeling very anxious. I was expecting an appointment in several months and think I was really hoping it would not be needed.  An appointment makes the fact of possibly (probably?) having an issue seem more real.  I am not sure how I will cope with bad news and now don't know if I am ready to face that.  I don't know if they will do any tests at the first appointment anyway or if it will just be chatting.

I haven't got a question as such but guess I just wondered if I was silly to be scared rather than pleased that I have been so lucky to get an early appointment which I bet others would love to have had (so perhaps I am selfish?)

Thanks for reading,
x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Millie

First of all, well done on getting on the right track to finding out IF there is an issue.
You don't say if you have had any tests yourself etc?

I just wanted to tell you that you are by no means alone and this is a journey of ups and downs but you learn to listen to good news and also 'bad' news and sometimes it's easy and feels black and white and sometimes you need to go home, eat cake and have a blooming good cry........ then take a deep breath and carry on.

You're at the start and so it's so scary not knowing what will happen - you are in the right place. You'll get oodles of support here and questions answered (including making _some_ sense of your DH's results.

Pop the kettle on, have a good old search & ask a million questions

Clarissa


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Millie - Firstly Giant   ! 

What you're feeling is natural hun, DO NOT beat yourself up over it, of course you were hoping that you wouldn't ever need to go   !!! We all hope for that little pre-treatment miracle. 
IT IS NOT SILLY to be scared or nervous,this is all very new to you, you're allowed to need to find your feet. 

But please whatever your clinic tells you try not to view it as bad news, instead view it as a beginning, after all every journey start somewhere  
This site is fantastic beyond words because (at least for me ) the scariest part initally is you feel like this is so unusual, unknown and that you can feel feel very alone, FF stops that, because you realise how many thousand of ladies and gents need a little help to get their BFP. Since starting tx three people from my village alone that I know of have admitted to having some form of tx or help to amke their baby, and lots and lots more had family members work colleagues or friends who had been there and got the t-shirt, many of whom are now parents to happy healthy children. 

Nerves will always be there (I still get the collywobbles too) but you can also find alot of friendship, light and even humour on your journey too. 

Hope your consultation goes well (honestly the fact you can see someone so soon is fantastic seize it with both hand and feet   )  

Fell free to PM me anytime. 

I'm sure a Moderator will be along shortly with some great links for you. 

Lots of luck 

Bubble xxx


----------

